# Faide tra tifosi "Pro" "Contro" società/Proprietà. Capitolo 2



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2022)

*Allora, siamo stanchi e stufi di queste continue segnalazioni, e di queste continue faide tra utenti, tifosi, della stessa squadra. Per la volta numero infinito, ripetiamo ancora una volta la cosa:

Questo forum è aperto a tutti, non ci interessa nulla se si è pro o contro società e/o proprietà. Ognuno è libero di esprimere la sua opinione come preferisce (Rispettando le regole del forum stabilite ovviamente).

Quello che non tolleriamo sono le provocazioni, o meglio litigate da ASILO NIDO perché è di questo che si tratta. Non siamo le vostre babysitter. Non abbiamo tempo per stare dietro a scemenze del genere.

Se ad uno piace questa proprietà e società, benissimo non rompa le palle a quelli che continuano a criticare la gestione del club. Se qualcuno "odia" (nei limite del regolamento i.e offese personali, auguri di morte ed altro a persone reali) questa proprietà e società, bene non rompa le palle a quelli che stanno con l'operato societario. 

Questo è uno spazio per tutti, non è il salotto di casa vostra e per mantenere questo spazio vengono fatti parecchi sacrifici 

Per cortesia facilitate il nostro lavoro. Siete tutti fratelli milanisti

Grazie

Lo Staff*


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Allora, siamo stanchi e stufi di queste continue segnalazioni, e di queste continue faide tra utenti, tifosi, della stessa squadra. Per la volta numero infinito, ripetiamo ancora una volta la cosa:
> 
> Questo forum è aperto a tutti, non ci interessa nulla se si è pro o contro società e/o proprietà. Ognuno è libero di esprimere la sua opinione come preferisce (Rispettando le regole del forum stabilite ovviamente).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Allora, siamo stanchi e stufi di queste continue segnalazioni, e di queste continue faide tra utenti, tifosi, della stessa squadra. Per la volta numero infinito, ripetiamo ancora una volta la cosa:
> 
> Questo forum è aperto a tutti, non ci interessa nulla se si è pro o contro società e/o proprietà. Ognuno è libero di esprimere la sua opinione come preferisce (Rispettando le regole del forum stabilite ovviamente).
> 
> ...



L'andazzo tra milanisti sta tornando pessimo, in generale.

O vi date una regolata voi, moderando i toni e le accuse tra utenti, o dobbiamo intervenire di forza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'andazzo tra milanisti sta tornando pessimo, in generale.
> 
> O vi date una regolata voi, moderando i toni e le accuse tra utenti, o dobbiamo intervenire di forza.



*Non ci siamo.
Con il mercato e la ripresa del campionato, tolleranza zero per i litigi tra fazioni asilo.*


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Non ci siamo.
> Con il mercato e la ripresa del campionato, tolleranza zero per i litigi tra fazioni asilo.*


.


----------

